# Leopard Gecko licking its behind??



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

This morning I caught my Leopard Gecko licking right above his tail around the genetalia it's the first time I've come across this, it was a male doing it and it seems he had shed recently if that has anything to do with it although I didn't see any loose shed around that area.. anyone know why he was doing this?


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

Natonstan said:


> This morning I caught my Leopard Gecko licking right above his tail around the genetalia it's the first time I've come across this, it was a male doing it and it seems he had shed recently if that has anything to do with it although I didn't see any loose shed around that area.. anyone know why he was doing this?


Males (and females) will lick around their hemipenes normally after defecating, mating or general cleaning  It's perfectly normal though I would keep a watch incase it becomes too frequently as this may be a sign of problems.


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks, Ive never seen them do this before and I've had leos for around 3 years now, how strange, I guess it was late at night and I don't usually see them out that late so..

I just recently changes his loose substrate to Paper towels too so I dunno if this is a factor.


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

Natonstan said:


> Thanks, Ive never seen them do this before and I've had leos for around 3 years now, how strange, I guess it was late at night and I don't usually see them out that late so..
> 
> I just recently changes his loose substrate to Paper towels too so I dunno if this is a factor.


it's when they get everything out for a real good wash and to remove sperm plugs etc it's a bit gobsmacking :lol2:


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

:lol2: My first thought was "Is he drinking his pee?!" but then I looked and their was no pee coming out so :whistling2:


----------

